# Hummer Tennis



## foztex

15 love

Omega f300 constellation



















Andy


----------



## Roy

I want to play.


----------



## hippo

Roy said:


> I want to play.


I want to know HOW to play??!!


----------



## jasonm

I cant play









Is Hawkey called 'Hawkeye' for this game?


----------



## foztex

Roy said:


> I want to play.


well of course you can Roy, I only called it tennis, i think of it more as ' a cheese roll' free for all.

come on fellas post your hummers.

If we can drum up enough interest I could make a killing in the sales forum























Andy


----------



## makky

I wanna play.

The only thing I have that hums is the '710









.....and she doesn't half 'hum


----------



## MIKE

I can play 










Mike


----------



## Roy

foztex said:


> If we can drum up enough interest I could make a killing in the sales forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


----------



## foztex

jasonm said:


> I cant play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Hawkey called 'Hawkeye' for this game?


 yes you can Jase.

Jase's is the second from the left










Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My one & only









* Bulova Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)*


----------



## foztex

Ooh I do like that one Stan,,

crazy textured dial


----------



## MIKE

Another Snorkel


----------



## foztex

love those Snorkels Mike, come on Roy, haven't you got a few?

Railroad from Da man


----------



## jasonm

Thanks Foz


----------



## foztex

jasonm said:


> Thanks Foz


darn, I forgot to say that it's naked, like Jase most days


















Andy


----------



## MIKE

And the last one, for me










Mike


----------



## foztex

Nice one Mike, I do like black dials


----------



## foztex

foztex said:


> Ooh I do like that one Stan,,


oops, sorry Mac I was referring to yours

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

foztex said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I do like that one Stan,,
> 
> 
> 
> oops, sorry Mac I was referring to yours
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy, I thought you`d mixed your threads and were talking about this one of Stan`s which is very cool











Stan said:


> I've only got one Accutron (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and this is it. A 218 from 1971.


----------



## foztex

mach 0.0013137 said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I do like that one Stan,,
> 
> 
> 
> oops, sorry Mac I was referring to yours
> 
> Andy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Andy, I thought you`d mixed your threads and were talking about this one of Stan`s which is very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got one Accutron (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and this is it. A 218 from 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well I sort of had, although it was the mesh that made me credit Stan







It was seeing Stan's post in the other thread that alerted me to my mistake









oh better post a pic

his'n'hers










Andy


----------



## JonW

Two pics of my fave Accutron.... 1975 Spaceview.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Went off-line early last night ...and missed all this









A very special hummer on the left : game, set and match







And just to make sure, I had better post a pic of my Speedsonic as well


----------



## PhilM

I can't play







but love that Speedsonic Paul









BTW







to you too


----------



## foztex

Smashing Paul, I wondered where you'd gone. It's not fair whipping out the big guns so quick 









Oh by the way I suppose I should really have started this in the photo forum, could a nice mod. oblige?

cheers

Andy


----------



## Ironpants

All this Sport has got me tired just watching -_-

Toby


----------



## johnbaz

my one and only


















john


----------



## nickk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My one & only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Bulova Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)*


I remember that one coming up on the ahem, Sales Forum  the day after I'd just paid for my hols. Drat and double drat - it is a beauty.

My 218 on a new and too-shiney Fixoflex - poor picture - it is much golder and chocolater in real life


----------



## mach 0.0013137

nickk said:


> I remember that one coming up on the ahem, Sales Forum  the day after I'd just paid for my hols. Drat and double drat - it is a beauty.


Thanks









I`m so glad you`d spent the money on something else









Bought from a fellow N.R.I.H.A.C.C. member whose only fault (well his biggest anyway) is he`s Welsh


----------



## marius

First serve...


----------



## foztex

marius said:


> First serve...


now I dont like gold watches, but that Marius is a real cracker.

Andy


----------



## marius

Thank you very much, Sir. I like the black dial, and the fact that most of the face is dial, with only a thin ring of case around it. Also, the rearset makes it a very uncluttered watch. It sees a lot of wrist time..


----------



## pugster

some great hummers in here ,i wish me and tunning fork watches got along







,the few ive owned have died on me and watchmakers wanted small fortunes to fix them.

silver ,that speedsonic has the wrong hands.......................

.................joking


----------



## Silver Hawk

pugster said:


> silver ,that speedsonic has the wrong hands.......................
> 
> .................joking


For a minute there.....


----------



## marius

Ok, another shot. Sorry about the really bad picture. This is in a 14kt case, and it really looks like it came from the factory yestarday. Best condition one I own.


----------



## foztex

marius said:


> Ok, another shot. Sorry about the really bad picture. This is in a 14kt case, and it really looks like it came from the factory yestarday. Best condition one I own.


 sweet, reminds me of my 10k accuquartz










apart from the romans and dial colour of course









Andy


----------



## foztex

Hey what's going on I've been standing on the baseline for a day! I know Hawkey served an ace early on but remember its best of 3 sets and a potential of 12 games per. I was going to do all new photos, but if no-ones gonna play I'll just bombard you with the old tatt 

F300 Geneve, blue dial, I love the way its screams OMEGA!










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

OK, lets see if these two will finish you off Andy


----------



## foztex

ooh nice Paul,

the TV is very cool, how's the 'D' wear? To my eyes its the wrong way round for a leftie wearer, i would have thought the other way round would be better.

So here's my Franken, its a 'C', next to yours in the '73 catalogue. Apologies for the old pic. I will do some new one once it's light tomorrow. Your Electrics thread was great, it will be cool if we can get a whole thread of delicious hummers as well.










andy


----------



## jasonm

> OK, lets see if these two will finish you off Andy


Play nicely!!









Im loving this thread, I hope to be able to join in in a week or so


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> OK, lets see if these two will finish you off Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Play nicely!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im loving this thread, I hope to be able to join in in a week or so
Click to expand...

Sorry, I wasn't intending to upset anyone, especially Andy...just throwing down the gauntlet to encourage him to continue posting more hummers.









I'm really scraping the barrel now...not many left to post, so Andy may yet win the match







and what have you bought Jason? Speedsonic?









Here is one you may remember Jason....you probably sold it to me because there wasnt enough nudity in it


----------



## jasonm

I remember that Accutron, looks nicer than I remember it









There are some stunning watches in this thread....









And as for what Ive bought....Well, we'll see if it arrives......


----------



## foztex

That top 218 is a stunner, Jase you mad fool, although I suppose it probably looked a bit small on you ;-)

Paul if you keep posting 2 at a time of course you'll run out!

The weather is lousy here today, so I shall be hard pressed to do any decent new photos, but heres a quick try. '67 214 curvy lugger










have a good weekend chaps,

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

Andy, what the hell is that animal bottom left in you photo? An ant?











foztex said:


> Paul if you keep posting 2 at a time of course you'll run out!


Yep, you're right; I've been very foolish posting two photos at a time; I'll never win that way


----------



## jasonm

Ooooo very clever









And it does look like Andys got a infestation


----------



## foztex

jasonm said:


> Ooooo very clever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it does look like Andys got a infestation


very natty effect. I hadn't noticed the ant well spotted!

I suppose I really must find a better storage scheme for my watches rather than biscuit tins in the shed. 

no new pics, bit occupied today, so here's an old one.










cheers


----------



## Silver Hawk




----------



## JonW

ok, I'll add another one... a recent addition that Ive not really photographed yet...


----------



## Silver Hawk

That's a very nice one Jon...I like that black bezel on the F300.









Last in Page Turn series:


----------



## foztex

Snap Jon, well almost, different dials.



















Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

:fear:







not many left for me









Asymmetric 214


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I bet your house is really noisy with all these hummers Paul?


----------



## foztex

Silver Hawk said:


> :fear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not many left for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asymmetric 214


Me too, although yours seem to be getting better whereas I fear I may be scraping the bottom of barrel !

rather plain but at the same time nice and clean 1973 218


----------



## jasonm

I forgot that I could join in









Alysons Accutron







Needs a battery


----------



## Silver Hawk

Doh! I'd forgotten my Tissonics







... I have a few more now









One of my favorites as well....


----------



## foztex

Super cool Paul, I fancy a Tissonic and I suppose a Universal Geneve to complete the set. who else did ESA 9162 based watches?

A battered Geneve that needs a bit of tidying up










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

Another Tissonic ....


----------



## Silver Hawk

You've gone a bit quiet Andy.









Is the "match" over? 

Who won?


----------



## foztex

Sorry Paul, I've been busy and the light here was lousy for pics. Those Tissonics are great, I love the dials.

Anyway (and I am sure you dont want to hear this  ) I'd forgotten the batch of 219s I managed to snaffle recently, So

1973 case (says 10kt plated on back) but with 1977 219 movement, I knew I'd seen Marius's before










Andy


----------



## PhilM

Silver Hawk said:


> Doh! I'd forgotten my Tissonics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have a few more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites as well....


One of mine as well


----------



## foztex

PhilM said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doh! I'd forgotten my Tissonics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have a few more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of mine as well
Click to expand...

I agree Phil, It's glorious, mustn't leave a post unanswered so heres an Apollo Sputnic with an, ahem, patine-ad dial.










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

A square Omega Megasonic







... but I'm beginning to realise that Andy may win this tennis match.


----------



## foztex

Well It's certainly ended up as just you and me mate. Where is everyone else's hummers, there must be more out there?

very poorly 219










poor thing I must fix it

Andy


----------



## JonW

Im not a regular hummer tennis player these days but heres another of mine... I dragged this out the watchbox the other day and was reminded why I love it so... these hummers are such lovely watches, it seems almost a shame to sell this one.











Wow Foz - I love that 219... what an amazing dial.


----------



## foztex

JonW said:


> Im not a regular hummer tennis player these days but heres another of mine... I dragged this out the watchbox the other day and was reminded why I love it so... these hummers are such lovely watches, it seems almost a shame to sell this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Foz - I love that 219... what an amazing dial.


Cheers Jon,

Personally I am not so taken with it, It's a great sunburst but not really my colour. Tell you what I'll swap it with you for the Astro plus a few quid for the bracelet 









Now this one is much more up my street, 1975 219 in SS, can you call blue a sunburst?










Andy


----------



## JonW

Ahh yes.. when I said I loved it I meant that I loved the fact that you own it...









I 'love' your blue dial 219 as well...


----------



## Silver Hawk

Last of my three Tissonics .... dial has some signs of aging but running well.


----------



## foztex

'76 219, love the dial, not keen on the gold. Ive a late 218 which is an identical size and shape but in SS with roman numerals. I feel a movement and hand swap coming on


















Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

OK Andy...I'm down to my busted / spare parts drawer now.









Bulova Accuquartz


----------



## foztex

Silver Hawk said:


> OK Andy...I'm down to my busted / spare parts drawer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulova Accuquartz


Mate, what do you think I've been posting for the last 2 days









been great though hasn't it.










my last 219

andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

Another 218...in pretty good nick, except it doesn't work ... and case and crystal need a clean


----------



## Silver Hawk




----------



## jasonm

Im sure hes just limbering up Paul....


----------



## foztex

ooh rats, i keep looking in but keep forgetting to post. now flippin image shack is being slow


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> Im sure hes just limbering up Paul....


And where is this mysterious hummer that might be arriving soon Jason?


















foztex said:


> ooh rats, i keep looking in but keep forgetting to post. now flippin image shack is being slow


Excuses, excuses....and I've found another one, but I'm not telling you how many more I have to post.


----------



## foztex

hey hey, its working again. the other pc had hung and locked up the network.

so f300 seamaster number 1 mwuahahhahaa


----------



## jasonm

It left Chicago on the 30th October....


----------



## Silver Hawk

Another 218


----------



## foztex

Silver Hawk said:


> Another 218


I really like that one Paul, very nice.

f300 seamaster number 2










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

This one doesn't come from the broken watches drawer...its working fine.


----------



## foztex

love that blue dial, Ive posted this earlier so it doesn't count, but so that people can see the same style dial in different cases i thought I'd post a flatter view, apart from that I must go and take some more pictures!










andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

foztex said:


> apart from that I must go and take some more pictures!


----------



## foztex

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> apart from that I must go and take some more pictures!
Click to expand...









Seamaster number 3, don't worry number 4's already been up.


----------



## foztex

Are you done Paul?

Last legs for me too, I posted this 219 earlier and mentioned that I'd an identically shaped but SS 218 with an arabic face that I wanted to swap dials and cases with.

so heres a reminder of the plated 219










and heres the 218 case and dial donor, they both work by the way.










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk

foztex said:


> Are you done Paul?


Of course not....I've only just started









Who sold me this one? I think it was Ian (seiko6138)...

Dial is a bit sad, but this is rather an unusual Accutron, and I might get the dial re-finished....no second hand on this one ... to keep it thin...


----------



## foztex

now thats original Paul,

so my last one (i do have a terrible 2302 womens jobber, but i really dont want to inflict it on everyone) so here it is, 10kt gold filled 2183 womens mesh monstrosity. i bought it for the coils, OK


















Its been great, fantastic to see all the hummers. Isn't it amazing that there have been so many pics but so few duplicates. For a mark that was around for a relatively short time the variety is enormous. thanks ever so much Paul and hopefully the odd person (Jase!) will chip in as and when anything new arrives.

all the best

Andy


----------



## jasonm

Did someone mention my name?









I had my doubts this was ever going to turn up in time to join the thread ( or turn up at all







) but it did,

Its great, even in gold tone


















Ive finally got a hummer in a decent size....


----------



## Silver Hawk

You sneaky thing Jason


----------



## jasonm




----------



## Silver Hawk

Hope you paid a lot for it


----------



## jasonm

You would not believe how much









I wouldnt want to spoil your weekend


----------



## JonW

Jase, its gold.... and I love it! for some reason it suits that watch so damn well! amazing. I think you win - game, set n match!


----------



## jasonm

Thanks Jon









I dont think I can lay claim to the match after all the superb past posts by Andy and Paul, but Its great just to join in


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> I dont think I can lay claim to the match ...


Too bl**dy right.


----------



## jasonm




----------



## foztex

jasonm said:


> Did someone mention my name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my doubts this was ever going to turn up in time to join the thread ( or turn up at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it did,
> 
> Its great, even in gold tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive finally got a hummer in a decent size....


 wicked Jase, you got it. well done mate. fantastic.









Andy


----------



## devs

Wow guys some lovely watches, Andy I've come to the conclusion that you have far to many 

I just received this today - I've got a soft spot for the D-Shapes and quick fancy one of the Omega's next time.










Devs


----------



## Silver Hawk

Andy,

I was sure I had posted these...but I cant find them in this thread (am I going mad?







) so I have a few more...









To start with, these two early 214s....


----------

